# Ritorna X-Files. Con sei nuovi episodi. Stagione 10. E' ufficiale.



## admin (25 Marzo 2015)

Avevamo anticipato la notizia, proveniente dagli Usa, qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/sta-per-t...-alla-decima-stagione-nel-2016-a-vt24793.html ). Ma ora è arrivata l'ufficialità dall'emittente televisiva Fox. Ritorna X-Files, una delle serie tv più seguite della storia della televisione.

Gli agenti Dana Scully e Fox Mulder, dunque, torneranno sul piccolo schermo con sei nuovi episodio della, presumibilmente, decima stagione.

Quando andrà in onda X-Files 10? La data non è ancora stata comunicata. E' probabile, comunque, che inizi nel 2015-2016. 

Si ripartirà, dunque, dall'episodio finale della nona stagione: The Truth. Riusciranno Fox Mulder e Dana Scully a fermare l'invasione aliena?


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2015)

Notizia fantastica!

Curioso di vedere come e da dove ripartiranno. Nell'ultima puntata, la data dell'invasione aliena scoperta da Mulder era 22 Dicembre 2012. 

Ora, però, siamo nel 2015.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Marzo 2015)

Figata  Spero torni a lavorarci di nuovo Vince Gilligan


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2015)

Eccomi eccomi.

The truth is out there


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Giugno 2015)




----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2015)

Bene!


----------



## Kaw (18 Luglio 2015)

Breve teaser


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Louis Gara (30 Settembre 2015)

Lo Smoking man


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>




Madonna 

PS A Smoking Man, però, avevano sparato un missile in piena faccia mentre era attaccato ad un respiratore.

Sarà un parente


----------



## Butcher (30 Settembre 2015)

Sono alla 6° stagione, conto di mettermi al passo per la nuova serie.


----------



## admin (8 Ottobre 2015)

*Le vicende della nuova serie NON ripartiranno dal 1993 ma sono ambientate nei giorni nostri. *


----------



## admin (8 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le vicende della nuova serie NON ripartiranno dal 1993 ma sono ambientate nei giorni nostri. *




Quindi, almeno all'inizio, spiegheranno per quale motivo l'invasione aliena non c'è stata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Ottobre 2015)

Spettacolo


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2016)

qualcuno la sta vedendo ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ma
Che
BOMBA 
È
La prima puntata ???


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2016)

Purtroppo me lo sono perso per vedere sti somari.


----------



## juventino (26 Gennaio 2016)

Prime due puntate carine dai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo me lo sono perso per vedere sti somari.


appena finito lo scempio era sul +1


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma
> Che
> BOMBA
> È
> La prima puntata ???



l'ho messo in registrazione per domani. 

no spoiler mi raccomando


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> l'ho messo in registrazione per domani.
> 
> no spoiler mi raccomando



ho scoperto dopo di aver visto la seconda perchè la prima l'ho persa pure io per guardare lo scempio in maglia rossonera


----------



## Kaw (27 Gennaio 2016)

Visti i primi 2 in lingua originale.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La premiere è stato molto bella, interessante soprattutto la prima parte e molto suggestivo il presigla e il flashback di Roswell.
Ma non mi è piaciuta la rivelazione sulla cospirazione umana al posto di quella aliena e non posso credere che Mulder ci credi, non dopo tutto quello che abbiamo visto. Infatti non credo che questa sia la verità, ma solo l'ennesimo depistaggio: *I Don't want to believe*.

Il secondo episodio (che poi è il quinto in ordine di produzione, hanno cambiato ordine di trasmissione, non so perchè!!!) soffre un pò di questo cambiamento e vediamo Mulder e Scully subito dentro agli X-Files. Il caso butta lì la questione degli ibridi alieni ma senza approfondirla, lasciando tutto il mistero (come nella migliore tradizione della serie), e ci sono molti rimandi al figlio di Mulder e Scully. Chissà che non ritorni nel finale.


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2016)

Nooooooo ancora Smoking Man!

Ma gli avevano sganciato un missile in bocca!


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2016)

Allora, facciamo il punto su queste prime due puntate. Quando è partita la sigla… brividi. Il complotto “grillino” (addirittura le scie chimiche!) mi ha un pò spiazzato e lasciato stupito. Ma siamo all’inizio e non penso si siano giocati tutto già alla prima puntata. 


E non penso (o meglio, lo spero) nemmeno che abbiano deciso di ridurre 9 stagioni di complotto alieno con tanto di invasione programmata, a mera retroingegneria sui dischi volanti per gli scopi del governo ombra, che comunque è sempre stato presente nella mitologia di X-Files.


Le cose che non mi hanno convinto: 

- Non è stata giustificata a sufficienza la mancata invasione aliena

- Smoking Man come cavolo ha fatto a sopravvivere? L’ultima volta lo abbiamo visto attaccato ad un respiratore con un missile che gli era entrato in bocca. Sarà un clone?

- William, probabilmente, assumerà un ruolo centrale. Spero, però, che non diventi il protagonista assoluto di questa stagione.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Allora, facciamo il punto su queste prime due puntate. Quando è partita la sigla… brividi. Il complotto “grillino” (addirittura le scie chimiche!) mi ha un pò spiazzato e lasciato stupito. Ma siamo all’inizio e non penso si siano giocati tutto già alla prima puntata.
> 
> 
> E non penso (o meglio, lo spero) nemmeno che abbiano deciso di ridurre 9 stagioni di complotto alieno con tanto di invasione programmata, a mera retroingegneria sui dischi volanti per gli scopi del governo ombra, che comunque è sempre stato presente nella mitologia di X-Files.
> ...


Premetto che il nostro amico fumatore sembra un androide. Sembra Frezzer incerottato che torna per far fuori goku.. magari hanno la stessa assicurazione 
Detto questo sembra proprio che abbia preso le cellule degli alieni o qualcosa del genere, non dimentichiamoci che sono 60 anni che fanno esperimenti.


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Premetto che il nostro amico fumatore sembra un androide. Sembra Frezzer incerottato che torna per far fuori goku.. magari hanno la stessa assicurazione
> Detto questo sembra proprio che abbia preso le cellule degli alieni o qualcosa del genere, non dimentichiamoci che sono 60 anni che fanno esperimenti.



Ahahahhaahah si è vero!


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2016)

Terzo episodio terrificante. Anche nella serie storica c'erano episodio del genere, ma sono quelli che ho amato di meno.

In una mini serie da sei puntate non hanno alcun senso.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Febbraio 2016)

ho visto la prima
il pippone sul "governo che nasconde, il governo cattivo ecc...ecc..." è davvero esagerato.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terzo episodio terrificante. Anche nella serie storica c'erano episodio del genere, ma sono quelli che ho amato di meno.
> 
> In una mini serie da sei puntate non hanno alcun senso.



In una stagione da 25 puntate ci stavano pure per smorzare la tensione (ad esempio Bad blood era carino), ma effettivamente in una miniserie da 6 episodi potevano evitare


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ho visto la prima
> il pippone sul "governo che nasconde, il governo cattivo ecc...ecc..." è davvero esagerato.


Non che i pipponi sugli alieni fossero tanto più plausibili


----------



## Morghot (12 Febbraio 2016)

Io mi sto sparando da inizio anno tutte le stagioni, son arrivato a fine quarta più o meno... dai altri due mesetti e forse mi metto in pari  . Comunque mi sta piacendo un casino, sono tipo "gaio"(parola incensurata) per mulder lol.


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2016)

La quinta puntata una roba.... boh. Difficile da definire. 

Fino ad ora, una roba imbarazzante. E' la parodia del fu X-Files. E manca solo una puntata...


----------



## TheZio (18 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La quarta puntata una roba.... boh. Difficile da definire.
> 
> Fino ad ora, una roba imbarazzante. E' la parodia del fu X-Files. E mancano solo due puntate...



Tutte ste resurrezioni di film e telefilm mi Sa Che fanno acqua da tutte le parti..
Servono solo per guadagnare soldi facili dagli appassionati e chissenefrega se sono all altezza del passato oppure no..
Io oltre ad x files, aspetto di vedere prison break e zoolander.. Ma dopo jurassic world non mi aspetto chissà cosa..


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Febbraio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Tutte ste resurrezioni di film e telefilm mi Sa Che fanno acqua da tutte le parti..
> Servono solo per guadagnare soldi facili dagli appassionati e chissenefrega se sono all altezza del passato oppure no..
> Io oltre ad x files, aspetto di vedere prison break e zoolander.. Ma dopo jurassic world non mi aspetto chissà cosa..



io aspetto con ansia Twin Peaks. 

i nuovi di x files per ora li ho registrati ma non li ho ancora visti, mi sto sparando tutte le serie vecchie per recuperare, ho iniziato da poco l'8 stagione.


----------



## Kaw (18 Febbraio 2016)

Per ora sono estremamente deluso, aspetto il finale ma se queste sono le premesse direi che è stato del tutto inutile...


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2016)

E' finito!

L'ultima puntata sconfessa i 9 anni precedenti. La storia del vaccino creato in 4 minuti è roba da b-movie. Il finale è un non finale. Ci sarà una undicesima stagione. Lo ha confermato Carter. Mah...


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2016)

Che schifo che schifo. A sto punto era meglio non fare nulla. Altro che 11 stagione.

Tra l'altro 6 puntate, 4 niente a che fare con il resto. Potevano fare 6 e concentrarsi tutte sulla storia del dna, uomo che fuma ecc.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che schifo che schifo. A sto punto era meglio non fare nulla. Altro che 11 stagione.
> 
> Tra l'altro 6 puntate, 4 niente a che fare con il resto. Potevano fare 6 e concentrarsi tutte sulla storia del dna, uomo che fuma ecc.



Il tuo amico Smoking Man è diventato un cyborg


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il tuo amico Smoking Man è diventato un cyborg



Ti ricordi Frezzer quando Nameec esplose? E gironzolova per lo spazio a brandelli, poi suo padre lo ricuci?

Stessa azienda di Smoking man.

" Alien corporation"


----------



## Gekyn (27 Febbraio 2016)

Da appassionato di X files, alla seconda puntata della X stagione, mi sono rifiutato di vederla....una cosa imbarazzante.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Febbraio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> io aspetto con ansia Twin Peaks.
> 
> i nuovi di x files per ora li ho registrati ma non li ho ancora visti, mi sto sparando tutte le serie vecchie per recuperare, ho iniziato da poco l'8 stagione.


Ahah come me! Io sono alla fine della quarta


----------



## Morghot (1 Maggio 2016)

Come ho già detto nell'altro topic finito ora di veder tutto, ogni singolo episodio ( quasi, ne ho saltati 4 in tutto)

Che dire, in questa miniserie purtroppo con la storia/mitologia ci hanno preso poco ma d'altronde non mi aspettavo altro, già dopo le prime stagioni si crea un casino irrimediabile e perde inevitabilmente di mordente... a me comunque è piaciuta sta miniserie, i 4 episodi non connessi alla mitologia son stati tutti ottimi, poi vabbè il terzo sulla scia comica è superlativo, cioè gli episodi comedy di x files son quasi tutti epici e questo non è stato da meno.

Gekyn se sei appassionato di x files vediti la terza che è un capolavoro, piena zeppa di rimandi a vecchi episodi.


----------

